# I found a young pigeon



## PenelopethePigeon (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi, I found a young pigeon on Friday night. She looked a little dazed and I think she has been in a fight or hit by a car as she wasn’t moving or flying away and one eye was shut. Now two days later her eye is open but she’s still not flying away. I’ve made her a place to sleep out of cardboard and given her food and water. But I’m not sure what to do now. If she cannot fly she will be a sitting duck for a cat or fox in my garden. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping her. Could you pls post a photo? Safest for now would be to keep her indoors in a cage or dog crate so she will be safe from predators while she cannot fly.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon healthcare*



PenelopethePigeon said:


> Hi, I found a young pigeon on Friday night. She looked a little dazed and I think she has been in a fight or hit by a car as she wasn’t moving or flying away and one eye was shut. Now two days later her eye is open but she’s still not flying away. I’ve made her a place to sleep out of cardboard and given her food and water. But I’m not sure what to do now. If she cannot fly she will be a sitting duck for a cat or fox in my garden. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


dear penelopethepigeon,--you are correct,-pigeons being prey animals must fly-a disabled bird will meet its fate..recovery may not be fast,but warmth,food,water-is paramount to the process..we need to recruit more good people for wildlife.--sincerely james waller


----------



## PenelopethePigeon (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes here are some pics of her. She’s not a baby but not a full sized adult yet. No tag on her foot so I presume she is a wild pigeon. The crate with a weight on is where I keep her at night so no predators can get at her. I’m hoping that her wing recovers naturally and she flies off sometime soon


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She does not look well. Don't give her bread. Put down some wildbird seed for her and check if she is eating. What does her droppings look like? Also check deep down her throat with a flashlight for any yellowish growths that might indicate canker.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She is either sick or injured. You are not helping her any by leaving her outside. She isn't safe under that container. Predators can still get to her, and bread has absolutely no nourishment to help her get well, or even sustain her. If the wing is broken, it will probably not heal well enough to fly. If just injured or sprained, then it may heal. If not the wing, then another injury or illness and may need medication. Are you afraid to bring her inside? You aren't going to catch anything from her.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

How is she doing? Would bring her indoors and offer pigeon mix or wild bird seed. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Like the others said, you should bring her inside and offer some seeds. Make sure she's drinking too. Keep an eye on her and watch for signs of improvement.


----------

